# vor- nachteile php gegenüber anderen dynamischen sprachen



## TimBecker (1. August 2003)

hi,
kann mir jemand die vor- & nachteile von php erläutern? auch hinsichtlich anderer dyn. vergleichbarer sprachen? 

dank & gruß,

Tim


----------



## Devil Noxx (1. August 2003)

siehe
[ASP-PHP] Grundlagen Teil I1 und
[ASP-PHP] Grundlagen Teil II  

php ist halt ziemlich umfangreich, dafür sind die grundbefehle schnell erlernt, und man kann so eine kleine homepage mit ein paar funktionen schnell programmieren!

was du nimmst musst du wissen, aber lies dir erstmal die tuts oben durch!

mfg

spea


----------



## vogtländer (1. August 2003)

In der Internet Intern (Ausgabe 2/03) steht dazu:


> Neben PHP existieren noch einige weitere Server-Side-Skriptsprachen: Die bekanntesten sind CGI/Perl und ASP. Die Handhabung von CGI/Perl ist weniger komfortabel als die von PHP, gleichzeitig belastet CGI/Perl den Server stärker, liegt in der Performance meist zurück und hat keine nennenswerten Vorteile gegenüber PHP, daher verliert das ehemals recht beliebte Duo aus Schnittstelle und Programmiersprache immer mehr an Boden.
> 
> ASP lässt sich zwar ähnlich einfach benutzen wie PHP, ist im Gegensatz dazu jedoch eine kommerzielle Entwicklung aus dem Hause Microsoft und wird auch nur auf Servern mit Betriebssystemen der Firma eingesetzt. Die wenigsten professionellen Webspace-Provider setzen allerdings Windows ein, daher ist ASP im Internet eher selten anzutreffen.
> 
> Ähnlich wie Linux ist PHP Open-Source-Ware. Die Lizens von PHP ist noch weniger strikt als die GPL, unter der Linux entwickelt wird - praktisch jeder darf den Quellcode von PHP selbst verändern und ihn benutzen, wie er will. [...] sie ist auf so gut wie jedem Betriebssystem einsatzfähig und kostet keinen Cent.



Gruß
Falk


----------



## eLorFiN (1. August 2003)

Antwort zu dem Post über mir:

Was denkst du was PHP heißt?
"Programmierer hassen Perl..."
oder einfach nur "People hate perl"?

JA!

Ich will das mal anhand eines Beispiels erläutern, da ich annehme,dass du dir z. Zt. eine gute serverseitige Sprache aneigenen willst.

Ich wollte letztes Jahr mit CGI anfangen, habe da aber 0 durchgeblickt und einfach alles hingeschmissen, dieses Jahr, als sich die Gelegenheit ergab(Osterferien) hatte ich mühelos innerhalb dieser zwei Wochen meinen eigenen Server am laufen und war schon relativ sicher im umgang mit den wichtigsten PHP/MySQL-Funktionen.
Nichts, was ich bisher zu bemängeln hatte war/ist mit einer alternativen Serverseitigen Sprache lösbar(meinen Recherchen nach).

Es ist also die beste Wahl(*werbung*)

Ach ja und:


> Die wenigsten professionellen Webspace-Provider setzen allerdings Windows ein, daher ist ASP im Internet eher selten anzutreffen.



Da stimmt was nicht ganz, musst dich wohl vertippt haben(oder irgendjemand sonst).
Wenn es Windoze wäre, würde ASP ja gehen; die meisten professionellen Webserver laufen natürlich auf/unter/hinter Linux...


----------



## methodus (1. August 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von eLorFiN _
> 
> Da stimmt was nicht ganz, musst dich wohl vertippt haben(oder irgendjemand sonst).
> Wenn es Windoze wäre, würde ASP ja gehen; die meisten professionellen Webserver laufen natürlich auf/unter/hinter Linux...



du hast dich eher verlesen! es ist wahr, dass kaum windows als server verwendet wird, folglich ist auch ASP kaum anzutreffen, so wie es auch dasteht.

da mit der laufenden entwicklung php immer umfangreicher wird und das potential was ihn der sprache steckt noch nicht mal annähernd grenzen findet, sucht man vergeblich nach vergleichbarem! php kann sogar für GUI-Anwendungen verwendet werden!

warum php marktführer in websprachen ist liegt nicht nur auf der hand, dass php eine nahezu symbiose mit dem ebenfalls marktführendem apache (über 60%!!!) eingeht. Perl hat den entscheidenden nachteil, dass man es nicht direkt in html einbetten kann. abgesehen von der entstehenden serverlast, die durch jeden prozess verursacht wird.

ASP ist auch kein ernstzunehmender gegner, da es nur auf windows-rechnern läuft und kommerziell ist. und wer hat schon lust für eine sache die es kostenlos gibt, unnötig geld auszugeben?

wer dennoch auf ASP setzt, ist für meine ansichten selbst schuld oder hat die umfangreichen vorteile von php noch nicht erkannt.

php wird sich in sachen websprachen genauso etablieren wie C++ bzw. C in der konventionellen programmierung

hierfür spricht natürlich auch die plattformunabhängigkeit und portabilität, ich kann php auf nahezu jedem rechner und jedem betriebsystem zum laufen bringen.

in sachen geschwindigkeit, weiß ich allerdings nicht was schneller ist, ASP oder PHP, wobei aber PHP eigentlich mit der Zend-Engine gut vorlegt!

weiter gibts dann noch server side includes, damit hab ich aber noch nie gearbeitet. vllt. kennt sich ja irgendjemand damit aus.

das wären meine standpunkte

nachteile??? hmm... es kann keinen kaffe kochen! ;-)


----------



## Frigorn (1. August 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von eLorFiN _
> *Da stimmt was nicht ganz, musst dich wohl vertippt haben(oder irgendjemand sonst).
> Wenn es Windoze wäre, würde ASP ja gehen; die meisten professionellen Webserver laufen natürlich auf/unter/hinter Linux... *



Genau das steht doch da  

Wichtiger Vorteil von PHP gegenüber ASP - es ist für Nüsse.

Verglichen mit Perl würde ich persönlich auch auf leichtere Erlernbarkeit plädieren. Darüberhinaus ist es auch etwas komfortabler, da man HTML/PHP einfach mischen kann, in Perl muss man es AFAIK immer echo'en, d.h kann nicht den Perl Code einfach unterbrechen und HTML reinschmieren...

[EDIT]
zu spät...
[/EDIT]


----------



## Alexander Schuc (1. August 2003)

Guten Abend.

Vergleicht PHP nicht nur mit ASP, sondern auch mit ASP.net. Im Gegensatz zu Classic ASP hat ASP.net einige Verbesserungen mit sich gebracht.
Pluspunkte von ASP.net sind u.a.:
# Verwendung aller .net Klassen
# Verwendung aller .net Sprachen (C#, C++, VB.net, PHP.net .. )
# Code-Behind Programmiermodel - HTML-Code ( + ASP.net ServerSide Tags etc) und Programmcode sind 100% von einander getrennt. Die Programmcode-Dateien werden dann kompiliert, und der Code liegt dann in einer Assembly (dll) vor.
# Das Mono Projekt hat ein ASP.net Modul für Apache2
# Objekt Orientiertes Programmieren möglich

Das sind mal einige Vorteile die ich in ASP.net sehe.

Mfg,
crazy-weasel


----------



## eLorFiN (2. August 2003)

Jo, ups, tut mir leid, wenn man so viel Code liest, wird Deutsch auf einmal ein schweres Sprache, habt schon recht mit dem... :S 

ASP.net ist allerdings recht frisch, oder zumidnest recht unbekannt, soweit ich weiß, und wenn man IRGENDEIN script in PHP sucht, findet man es auf Anhieb, was bei weniger populären Sprachen nicht der Fall ist  -  und meine bevorzugte Art und Weise, zu lernen ist, Code abzuschreiben und zu modifizieren, ASP ist mir sehr praxisfern...


----------



## Christian Fein (2. August 2003)

Das PHP die beste Websprache ist, stimmt so nicht.
PHP ist die meistgenutzte und zwar aus u.a follgenden Gründen:
- PHP ist ultraeasy, kaum eine Sprache ist so leicht erlernt wie PHP
- Apache/PHP ist des Hosters standard
- PHP ist für das meiste ausreichend.

Aber dennoch liegt die mächtigkeit von PHP weit hinter der anderer Scriptsprachen zurück.
Von den Sprachenfeatures und möglichkeiten, Rennt Perl, Ruby, Python der Scriptsprache PHP meilenweit davon.

In der Webprogrammierung ist weiterhin CGI programmierung, und Servelets/JSP Programmierung die meist bessere Wahl, wenn es an die Anbindung von Backend Software geht (SAP usw).

PHP ist reine Webseitenscriptsprache, und auch wenn es PHP-GTK gibt, hat es keine Verwendung dort da sie komplett auf web aufgelegt wurde.
Ich kenne viele die Sysadministration Scripting mit Perl, Python oder wie ich
in Ruby machen, PHP ist in dem bereich keine Alternative.




> _Original geschrieben von crazy-weasel _
> *Guten Abend.
> 
> # Code-Behind Programmiermodel - HTML-Code ( + ASP.net ServerSide Tags etc) und Programmcode sind 100% von einander getrennt. Die Programmcode-Dateien werden dann kompiliert, und der Code liegt dann in einer Assembly (dll) vor.
> *



ASP.net ist komplett (fast bis ins detail) ähnlich wie Java JSP/Servlets aufgebaut.
Nur wird von MS das  "Code-Behind-Prinzip", das mann bei der Servlet Programmierung als unpraktikabel schon vor Jahren fallen lassen hat, als grosse Neuerung verkauft 

Dabei ist es logisch das sich eine ASP/JSP von einer (System.Web.UI.Page / java.net.http.HttpServlet) ableitet 



> _Original geschrieben von crazy-weasel _
> *
> # Das Mono Projekt hat ein ASP.net Modul für Apache2
> # Objekt Orientiertes Programmieren möglich
> ...



Streiche den Vorteil mit dem Apache2 Modul, da das noch nicht für den produktiveinsatz gedacht ist.

Setze den Vorteil: OS Unabhängigkeit.

Das sind die vorteile von der Java Servlet / JSP Programmierung.


----------

